# Bow Pro shops around ogden?



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

So I got this nifty new bow, and now I need to get it all tuned up and have arrows cut and on and on and on.(worse then outfitting a new rifle) Looking for a pro shop around the ogden area I can take this too, anyone recommend a shop they trust? 

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Take a 20 min. drive down to Centerville, Go see any
of the guys at Wilde Arrow. Let em work their magic 
for you.Ya won't be diapointed ))------------>


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Head over to Sportmans in Riverdale. They'll hook you up.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Another vote for Wilde Arrow.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Another vote for wilde arrow, or there is a new bow shop in Layton on hill field road called firearms pro. 
Go in and Jay will take care of you!


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! anyone heard of Wasatch archery in west haven? They came up on a google search but had never heard of them before.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a shop in Logan and would love to earn your business.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

surf n' turf said:


> Thanks guys! anyone heard of Wasatch archery in west haven? They came up on a google search but had never heard of them before.


never heard of them before.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> I have a shop in Logan and would love to earn your business.


i tryed finding your shop one year and could not. are you on main street ?


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

dkhntrdstn said:


> i tryed finding your shop one year and could not. are you on main street ?


Top of Utah Archery

Address: 20 W 800 N, Logan, UT 84321
Phone435) 753-9610


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I hate this thread... my eye always reads its as "Bass Pro Shops" and subconsciously want to click it... every time.

:mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

The shop address listed is the back of the building... it is 795 North Main in the old movie theatre with the entrance on Main Street.. The address RSB quoted is the rear of the building, and is a mailing address that some companies have failed to get updated. 
check it out on Facebook under top of utah archery.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i definitely recommend Top of Utah. i bought my first bow in twelve years this past fall, and got my wife into archery as well. they have been tremendously helpful in teaching her and setting me up with everything I need and advising me along the way. Lance is good people!


----------

